# Για την Ελλάδα, τώρα!



## nickel (Jan 21, 2012)

Το Ίδρυμα Μποδοσάκη πρόκειται να προβάλει στο δικτυακό τόπο www.blod.gr, τη Δευτέρα 23 Ιανουαρίου, την ανοιχτή δημόσια εκδήλωση με θέμα:«Για την Ελλάδα, τώρα!»,

Σημειώνεται ότι ο ιστότοπος blod.gr (Bodossaki Lectures on Demand) είναι ο μόνος στη χώρα μας κι ένας από τους ελάχιστους διεθνώς που προβάλλουν αποκλειστικά αυτούσιες επιλεγμένες επιστημονικές ομιλίες, διαλέξεις και εκδηλώσεις.

Ορίστε, υπάρχει και ελληνικό TED. Αρκετό υλικό ήδη (να 'χαμε και ωροδοσία εκτός από οροδοσία...).

Για την εκδήλωση:
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=439405

Είμαι περίεργος να ακούσω τι θα πουν, αλλά το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής μου δεν μπορώ να τους το δώσω. Ευτυχώς θα αναλάβει το blod την ενημέρωσή μου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2012)

Βρήκα ότι στο protagon.gr έχουν ανεβάσει τις ομιλίες. Βίντεο στο blod.gr.
Τώρα πρέπει να βρω και ένα δίωρο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2012)

Εγώ το βρήκα και πήγα χτες - βέβαια, μου κόστισε μια πονεμένη μέση, γιατί ήμουν όρθια και τις δύο ώρες, επειδή τα καθίσματα είχαν γεμίσει από πολύ νωρίς. Νομίζω ότι άξιζε. Το κλίμα ήταν ήρεμο, η συζήτηση ομαλή, και γενικώς είχε ενδιαφέρον. Στο Protagon δεν έχουν ανέβει όλες οι ομιλίες - λείπει του Μπουτάρη.

Συνοπτικά:

Ο Αλιβιζάτος ήταν συντονιστής, και η πρώτη ομιλία ήταν η δική του. Ήταν επικεντρωμένη σε δύο σκέλη, τις μεταρρυθμίσεις που χρειάζονται (μπας και σωθούμε), και στον ευρωπαϊκό προσανατολισμό της χώρας, που έχει κατ' αυτόν πολύ μεγάλη σημασία (πράγμα στο οποίο συμφωνώ απόλυτα).
Ο Μπουτάρης πήρε το λόγο και μίλησε για τις αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει στο Δήμο Θεσσαλονίκης, χάρη στις οποίες εξοικονομήθηκαν πολλοί πόροι, και θα εξοικονομηθούν ακόμα περισσότεροι. Είπε ότι χρησιμοποιούν άξια και καταρτισμένα στελέχη στη διοίκηση, ότι δίνουν βάση στην αξιοποίηση χρήσιμων ανθρωπίνων πόρων, που έχουν και τη μεγαλύτερη σημασία, και ότι έχουν καταφέρει να μειώσουν τις δαπάνες τους με αυστηρό έλεγχο της διαχείρισης. Είπε και πολλά ακόμα, πρακτικά, σωστά και μυαλωμένα, που μπορούν να τεθούν και έχουν τεθεί σε εφαρμογή, με θετικά αποτελέσματα για το Δήμο.
Ο λόγος του Χατζηδάκη ήταν μάλλον ολίγη από ευχολόγιο, και ολίγη από προεκλογική ομιλία, με επανάληψη της πάγιας θέσης της ΝΔ για εκλογές άμεσα (_Οι εκλογές, με την καθαρτήριο δύναμη που περιέχουν, θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν τη βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης για τους Έλληνες πολίτες, οι οποίοι θα κατανείμουν τις ευθύνες όπου νομίζουν ότι αντιστοιχούν και θα δώσουν εντολή για ένα καινούργιο ξεκίνημα, γνωρίζοντας φυσικά τα δεδομένα. _)
Η Διαμαντοπούλου μίλησε για την ανάγκη αναμόρφωσης των πραγμάτων. Παραδέχτηκε ότι φέρει και η ίδια προσωπική ευθύνη για την κατάσταση που έχει διαμορφωθεί, και μίλησε για την ανάγκη να υπάρξει σταθερή κυβέρνηση, με πρωθυπουργό τον Παπαδήμο μέχρι τέλος τετραετίας, και με πρωθυπουργό σαν τον Παπαδήμο αργότερα, απευθύνοντας παράλληλα αίτημα σύμπνοιας προς ΔΗΜ.ΑΡ. και Δημοκρατική Συμμαχία. Ενδιαφέρον είχε όταν δευτερολόγησε, όταν μίλησε για την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών που προγραμματίζεται (επιτέλους!) για αυτό το σχολικό έτος, την άρνηση που έχει υπάρξει ως προς αυτό, καθώς και την αυστηρή της στάση απέναντι στους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους. Είπε μάλιστα ότι πρέπει να αξιολογηθούν, και ότι οι άνθρωποι που θα βρεθούν χωρίς προσόντα και χωρίς διάθεση να δουλέψουν και να προσφέρουν στη θέση τους, πρέπει να απολύονται.
Ο Στέφανος Μάνος σηκώθηκε από το κοινό, απευθύνθηκε σε Διαμαντοπούλου και Χατζηδάκη και τους είπε ότι καλά θα κάνουν να παραιτηθούν, γιατί σε τέτοια κόμματα που βρίσκονται, ό,τι και να πουν ακούγεται ανειλικρινές. 
Σηκώθηκε ένας κύριος (δε θυμάμαι το όνομά του), και είπε ότι είναι απόγονος Μικρασιάτου (sic) πατρός, ότι οι μικρασιάτες έδωσαν ζωή στην Ελλάδα (εδώ αποδεικνύεται ότι αν κανείς θέλει να πει αυτό που θέλει να πει, θα το πει ό,τι και να γίνει, γιατί ο Αλιβιζάτος αυτό είχε αναφέρει στην αρχή, αλλά ποιος τον ακούει), μετά είπε ότι μπορεί να μιλάμε για δραχμή, αλλά πριν 50 χρόνια που είχαμε δραχμή ήταν όλα ρόδινα και κοιμόμασταν με τις πόρτες ανοιχτές (κάπου εδώ το κοινό άρχισε να του λέει να κάτσει κάτω) και κατέληξε ότι οι καθηγητές των σχολείων έχουν να αξιολογηθούν από το '79, πράγμα για το οποίο του απάντησε η Διαμαντοπούλου εκτενώς αργότερα. 
Γέλασα με έναν κύριο που μας διάβασε το ρητό του ψευτοΙσοκράτη.
Διάφοροι που πήραν το λόγο από το κοινό καταφέρθηκαν κατά Πα.Σο.Κ. και Ν.Δ., και σημαντικό μέρος του κοινού κάθε φορά που άκουγε τέτοια χειροκροτούσε, σχεδόν παβλοφικά (εντάξει, παιδιά, φταίνε τα κόμματα, αλλά δεν ανεβαίνουν μόνα τους στην εξουσία, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά).

Χαϊλάτς:

Το χειροκρότημα στον Μπουτάρη. Ούτε ο Κιμούλης με τον Μαρκουλάκη που είδα τις προάλλες δεν πήραν τόσο πολύ!
Ο Μπουτάρης που είπε στο τέλος ότι δεν υπάρχουν κεκτημένα, με την έννοια του ότι κανείς δεν μας εγγυάται όταν γεννιόμαστε ότι τα πράγματα δεν θα αλλάξουν, και ότι θα έχουμε διασφαλισμένες θέσεις για πάντα (σπόντα για τους βολεμένους), και ότι πρέπει να παλεύουμε σε αυτή τη ζωή, ιδίως τώρα που έχουμε κρίση, και να μην κοιτάμε το συμφέρον μας.
Ο Μάνος: μετά που είπε ότι Διαμαντοπούλου και Χατζηδάκης πρέπει να παραιτηθούν, του την είπαν και οι δύο με τον τρόπο τους, και ο Αλιβιζάτος πήγε να δώσει εξηγήσεις για να μην ανέβουν οι τόνοι, σε στιλ «ο κύριος Μάνος δεν έφυγε από τη ΝΔ, τον διέγραψαν, ο κύριος Μάνος εννοούσε». Πετάγεται λοιπόν ο Μάνος από το κοινό και λέει «να μιλήσω κι εγώ για τον εαυτό μου;» 

Θα επανέλθω...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 23, 2012)

Χαϊλάιτ νάμπερ φορ:


Palavra said:


> Διάφοροι που πήραν το λόγο από το κοινό καταφέρθηκαν κατά Πα.Σο.Κ. και Ν.Δ., και σημαντικό μέρος του κοινού κάθε φορά που άκουγε τέτοια χειροκροτούσε, σχεδόν παβλοφικά (εντάξει, παιδιά, φταίνε τα κόμματα, αλλά δεν ανεβαίνουν μόνα τους στην εξουσία, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά).
> [...]
> 
> 
> Ο Μάνος: μετά που είπε ότι Διαμαντοπούλου και Χατζηδάκης πρέπει να παραιτηθούν, του την είπαν και οι δύο με τον τρόπο τους, και ο Αλιβιζάτος πήγε να δώσει εξηγήσεις για να μην ανέβουν οι τόνοι, σε στιλ «ο κύριος Μάνος δεν έφυγε από τη ΝΔ, τον διέγραψαν, ο κύριος Μάνος εννοούσε». Πετάγεται λοιπόν ο Μάνος από το κοινό και λέει «να μιλήσω κι εγώ για τον εαυτό μου;»


Όταν λοιπόν δευτερολόγησε ο Μάνος, είπε στο κοινό «μην χειροκροτάτε όταν κατηγορούμε τα κόμματα, γιατί εσείς τα ψηφίζετε τόσα χρόνια» (όχι με αυτά ακριβώς τα λόγια), χειροκρότησαν μόνο 5-6 άτομα από το κοινό. Έτσι είναι αυτά, μην πάρει κανείς καμιά ευθύνη και του πέσει η μύτη.


----------

